# Eucalyptus Firewood and splitting



## robespierre (Dec 15, 2013)

I have always avoided getting this firewood for free because of the horror stories of splitting the rounds and the oil contained in the wood isn't the best for the chimney.Well, I got a couple of truck loads off of CL and the loads were 2 different species.One has thick red bark,I think referred to as Mugga bark and the other some sort of red gum species.When I was wheelbarrowing the rounds out of the guys backyard I was thinking to myself holy hell these rounds feel like concrete, there is no way I will be able to split them by hand. I had recently done some hydraulic splitting for a friend so he was going to let me borrow his splitter so I thought that worst comes to worse I will use his splitter to process these eucalyptus rounds.
I got home and broke out the fiskars x27 and was surprised how dame easy it was to split.EAsiest wood I have ever split by far. I know I will need about 2 years for this stuff to season but I am that far ahead with my firewood so not a problem. I also read it burns quicker but similar to Oak and btu's of some species as high as 34 which rivals the hottest of hardwoods.
I do have one question, I was unsure about what species of EUCALYPTUS burns the hottest? Anyone from Oz on this board that could enlighten me? I think I will start accepting more of this wood from local tree companies offering it. Any cons out these that you know about this wood.LEt'S discuss this fast growing hardwood.


----------



## half (Dec 16, 2013)

Here in NZ we call it blue gum. EUCALYPTUS has a smooth bark and usually splits real good wet. when it is dry it is a pain. It is usually straight grain and burns real hot, this is the same as they have in Aussie. It is premium firewood here and if you have to buy it it is priced accordingly. In the summer heat it gives off vapor that collects in the still dry air when there is a bush fire it is this vapor that ignites like a balloon full of petrol and runs along the tree tops spreading the fire real quick http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_globulus#Timber


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 20, 2013)

I burned euc exclusively for five years. It is now my first choice for firewood.

I found that it seasons really, really fast especially if you split it in the spring. You won't need two years.

BTW where in California are you?


----------



## robespierre (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Bob, I am in Danville about 40 minutes south of S.F. My brothers wife has a cabin in Felton that I almost burned down because I had the stove almost melting last time I was invited.That was the last time I was invited


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2013)

I used to get euc from Big Sur when I lived with my brother in Pacific Grove. That was the typical shaggy bark gum that grows all over down there along Highway 101. Once dry it was like concrete and hard to split, but green it processes pretty easy. Only takes one summer to dry there and it burns really hot and long. Almost as good as Madrone, which we used to get around Prunedale and up on Hecker Pass. Best woods down there were live oak, Madrone, almond, apple and euc.


----------



## robespierre (Jul 11, 2014)

the tree service is bringing close to 6 cords of blue gum eucalyptus freshly cut yesterday and I only have the Fiskars x27 to process. I hope it splits like the last delivery.If I can figure out pictures I will post some.


----------



## JB Weld (Jul 11, 2014)

robespierre said:


> the tree service is bringing close to 6 cords of blue gum eucalyptus freshly cut yesterday and I only have the Fiskars x27 to process. I hope it splits like the last delivery.If I can figure out pictures I will post some.



Man! Splitting six cords by hand is some serious "Farm90X"!


----------



## half (Jul 11, 2014)

thats a lot of wood, for that amount I would get a splitter,hire or borrow, if you get a narly bit you will never get through it, with an axe


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2014)

Free six cord delivered is a YOU SUCK score! Hey have fun with the fiskars, just chip away at it, some every day. I never do a lot when I split, but do it often and it adds up!

ya, want to see some pics!


----------



## half (Jul 11, 2014)

that ok for normal wood but as it drys this stuff turns to concrete and it like hitting a driveway with a rubber hammer after a while. Gum need to be split as soon as it is felled


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2014)

half said:


> that ok for normal wood but as it drys this stuff turns to concrete and it like hitting a driveway with a rubber hammer after a while. Gum need to be split as soon as it is felled



Ahh, I should have paid better attention on the thread! Well, OK then, to the OP you still suck, but get crackin' on the splittin'!


----------



## robespierre (Jul 11, 2014)

half said:


> that ok for normal wood but as it drys this stuff turns to concrete and it like hitting a driveway with a rubber hammer after a while. Gum need to be split as soon as it is felled




How long of a window do you think I have before this turns to stone. A week or two?


----------



## half (Jul 27, 2014)

its not overnight or anything stupid but if it is hot and dry is will go nasty quite quickly, before you realise it. More so if you are busy and forget about it with other stuff to do ,time marches on and suddenly its dry. I would not leave it more than a month, once it starts to show cracks at the end of the rounds and the colour changes it is getting hard


----------



## robespierre (Jul 27, 2014)

I handsplit the eucalyptus but had about 55 large rounds left.I let 16 days go by and the weather has been hitting 100 lately and the wood turned brutally hard and had the a lot of checking or cracks in the wood grain.I got a 32 ton splitter from a friend today got out there at 8am and split all 55 rounds in 6 hours. The heat hit 96 and I got too hot..I don't like such a short window before the euc becomes too dry as I enjoy handsplitting. I am 7 years ahead on wood so this euc should be seasoned be 2022 as I split somewhat large splits.


----------



## robespierre (Jul 27, 2014)

The 32 ton splitter did a great job but that wood is so twisted that you need to bring the wedge all the way down twice most times and then use an axe to separate the remaining fibers.just drinking a cold mickey's big mouth and trying to kill the pain.


----------



## half (Jul 27, 2014)

Thats what happens When I get gum I fell and cut into rounds to fill the trailer,a couple of trips, no more, leave the rest of the log. Take it home, split next day then go and do it again only taking what I can split within a week at most And I always go first thing in the morning before the heat of the day comes up, never cut or split after lunch, too hot Thats the time to service the saw and check the gear, get gas and reload for the next day. We may not get the over 100f heat but close to it. But we have the hole in the ozone layer and clear skys to worry about, and the sun here will burn you in 10 minutes if you do not be careful


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 29, 2014)

There is that many types of Gums over here its not funny,i do mainly Sugargum and leave it in lenghts where felled for 3 or 4 months so the bark falls off and find it better to split with a splitter being starting to dry pops nicely instead of sticking as you slit.Plus its lighter to bring home as well and no bark to clean up.


----------



## Bob95065 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have split plenty of dry eucalyptus with a 8lb maul. It isn't easy but I can do it. I am not sure what species it is. The kind I get may be easier than others.


----------

